# Anyone running a Honda BF60 or Yamaha F50 or F60 Four Stroke?



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking for feedback on the Honda BF60 or Yamaha f50 or f60 four strokes. Thinking of replacing our 2 stroke with a 4 stroke and would like to hear first hand from those who run either the Honda or Yamaha. So, lets hear the good and bad. 


OTH............................!tuna!


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't say anything bad about the Yamaha 60hp. Although it is a twin to the 60hp Merc (or, at least, used to be), it handles digging in the sand much better - they have smaller screens on the water intakes and that makes them much less susceptible to plugging up and overheating. I've used the regular F60 and the High-Thrust version (T60?) that is twin to Merc's Bigfoot. The F60 is faster, but the T60 will get you out of the whole much quicker and is better if your boat is heavy or you are on the verge of being underpowered. Btw, the lower unit on both those motors can be swapped out for each other.

Don't know much about the Honda. Last time I looked, the 60hp weighed a lot more than other similar 60hp outboards, so I avoided them. Honda, in general, seems to make good motors, though. However, I think it'd be tough to get a bad motor of any brand today.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a yamaha f50 for 2 and a half years. Good motor, very quiet, and fuel efficient. But It was carburated and would be hard to start on cooler days, or it would take forever to start if it sat more than two weeks. The guy I sold it to, just had the main shaft seal replaced, it was leaking oil an ran about $900. The seal around the cowling didn't seal very well and salt water would get on the engine. I really had to stay on top of that to prevent corrosion. I have since changed to a 60 etec and its had its problems too though.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

The yamaha and honda 60 four strokes are within 2 lbs of each other now, so weight is not really an issue. One is 237lbs and the other is 239lbs. In our case, it is only 20lbs more than the 2 stroke. We are wanting quiet and smooth operation. The 2 stroke has been good, but we would also like to maximize fuel ecomomy (not that the 2 stroke is bad, we are just looking for more). I had heard some bad things about the yamaha's from a few years back and was wondering about the newest generation. The honda is all new, and cannot find much beyond the magizine/online "professional" reviews. 

OTH..............


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> The yamaha and honda 60 four strokes are within 2 lbs of each other now, so weight is not really an issue. One is 237lbs and the other is 239lbs.


That's news to me...



On The Hook said:


> The honda is all new, and cannot find much beyond the magizine/online "professional" reviews.
> OTH..............


That explains it. It was 2-3 years ago when I was looking at them and the Honda was much heavier then. Also, I'm running the EFI Yammie and it's only been in freshwater - been very trouble-free (just routine maintenance).

Again, the Yamaha is same powerhead as Merc in that size of engine (or at least was a coupla years ago).

Don't know anything about the new Honda. It could go either way - you could be an early adopter and be a guinea pig for any engine problems associated with a new model (rare, I'd think, with Honda) or you could cash in on technology that's several years ahead of competing models. It may come down to which dealer gives best service, reputation, locality (ease of service) and overall deal OTD. Good luck!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I've kept up with several posts on Honda F50s on another board. Never read about anything bad, but _have_ read reports from several owners having nit-picking problems. Problems with cables, problems with a little corrosion here and there etc..... The "new" EFI has been out at least a year.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

*Yamaha F60 - T60*

Have ran both motors on same boats. The boats being a carolina JVX 16, Majek 16' Texas Skiff, and the Maverick HPX 17T. In my opinion being able to turn a larger diameter blade makes all the difference. It is also alot easier to prop the medium gearcase of the T-60 with the availability of 13" 4-blades. Also I have been able to get pretty close (within 1-2 MPH) in speed to the regular four stroke. This is probably due to the lack of slippage in a larger diameter prop.
We are a full line yamaha dealer so I do not know specifics about the Honda, but one would assume it to be a good motor also.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I have run a Yamaha F60 since 2003, have in excess of 540 hours on it and the only trouble I have had is the trim motor gave it up this year and was unable to find an aftermarket, had to go with Yamaha. Other than that I have changed oil,filter, Lower unit oil and plugs every one hundred hours. .Took to the dealer one time for impeller replacement and paid like $160.00 and when I got the old one back, it still had casting marks on it. Been running same impeller for 5 years, pumps fine.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the 60, I do however have about 7-8 hundred hours on a bf150. I have not had any trouble with it. Anything that can take the abuse i put on a motor must be a very good product. I do all my own maintenance. Change oil every 100 hrs and gear case grease every 50 hrs. Still have not used any oil between changes. My maintenance cost runs about $50/100hrs. Motor is very quiet and starts instantly every time. I had the cpu checked at 444 hrs and had no codes and already had 2950 engine starts. Pretty amazing motor.

chuck


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Great info, please keep adding to it. I have heard that Yamaha and Suzuki have new motors in the works.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 4, 2004)

*60 yamaha*

Just bought a new Yamaha 60 4 stroke last month. Fuel is half of what I was using with the 2-stroke. It will be hard to find a motor now they are not making any more till 2010. Great engine so far although I only have about 10 hours in it.


----------

